# 323ci E46 Fuel consumption really bad? 19 - 20 mpg



## Mando (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I've recently purchased a 323ci and the mpg on the computer only shows 19 - 20 mpg. The reason why I went for a 323ci was because og the better mpg compared to a 330ci. Can anyone suggest what could be the matter with the car or has anyone experienced it before?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Do the math on my efficiency there.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

Mando said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently purchased a 323ci and the mpg on the computer only shows 19 - 20 mpg. The reason why I went for a 323ci was because og the better mpg compared to a 330ci. Can anyone suggest what could be the matter with the car or has anyone experienced it before?


19-20 mpg is the EPA estimated mileage for city driving. See the specs here:
323Ci specs


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Mando said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently purchased a 323ci and the mpg on the computer only shows 19 - 20 mpg. The reason why I went for a 323ci was because og the better mpg compared to a 330ci. Can anyone suggest what could be the matter with the car or has anyone experienced it before?


 Actually under US norrms (EPA) the 330 is rated at 1 mpg better that the 325. I have a 2000 MY brochure that lists the EPA rating for a 323Ci at 20 City/ 29 highway. For a 328Ci it lists the ratings as 21 City/ 29 highway.


----------



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

That is normal consumption for me 19-20 in the city...


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

DevExpert said:


> That is normal consumption for me 19-20 in the city...


Ditto with my 325i 5-speed


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Not that it's relevant, but i'm getting pretty close to 18mpg in the X3 in mixed driving.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm getting 22 in the city.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mando said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently purchased a 323ci and the mpg on the computer only shows 19 - 20 mpg. The reason why I went for a 323ci was because og the better mpg compared to a 330ci. Can anyone suggest what could be the matter with the car or has anyone experienced it before?


The worst MPG I get in the city is usually around 21-22mpg, never 19-20. In fact, the OBC is off so it show 23-24mpg. Where are you shifting? These engines have lots of torque, use it. If you drive by HP instead of torque yes, you will get crappy fuel effeciency.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

My 323i gets around 20~22 in city driving and 30~31 on the highway. My milage has always been pretty consistant, but I noticed improvement after 30K miles.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Mando said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently purchased a 323ci and the mpg on the computer only shows 19 - 20 mpg. The reason why I went for a 323ci was because og the better mpg compared to a 330ci. Can anyone suggest what could be the matter with the car or has anyone experienced it before?


that's about what i get too.


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

I have 54+K and drive 50/50 city/freeway, I average 24.5mph (not from computer, based on fillup & mileage). not to aggressive only 80+ on freeways.


----------

